
Fsqrt – tiny code - bane
http://fsqrt.blogspot.com/
======
smcl
Took me a minute to understand what was going on here, as the page itself is
light on detail. This person has created a number of tiny demos ("[64b] voron"
means it fits in 64 bytes) in a primitive\simple graphics mode, with no
external libraries. Check out the youtube links to see them without any
fussing around with DOSBox etc. I like this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxCp2ZZPec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jxCp2ZZPec)

------
cmdrfred
I wasn't impressed until I noticed it was b and not kb. I have no idea how
they pulled this off.

